
Show HN: PasteQL – Easily turn raw data files into charts and reports - etalam
https://www.pasteql.com/
======
etalam
I came up with the idea while through some of the frustrations that I ran into
during my day job. A common use-case that I go through on almost a daily basis
is:

1) Collect a bunch of excel and csv files from different sources / people

2) Merge those files into a single excel file so that I can join the data to
make something useful

3) Create pivot tables and graphs using that data

4) Copy paste those figures into a word doc

5) Email it out to a bunch of people

Sometimes, if Step #2 is really complicated, I end up writing a quick python
script to upload all of those into a temporary MySQL database, do the query,
and then export as a csv file, GOTO #3.

This also becomes more annoying when I have to make some changes to the data,
which now requires me to repeat the whole process again. PasteQL is the first
stab at making this a little bit more sane.

PasteQL is a side project that I just finished, please let me know what you
think. Also: this is the first side project that I've ever launched, so I'm a
little lost as to how to solicit feedback and actually market it, so if you
have any tips/advice, I'd love to hear!

~~~
tus
I'll definitely be using this as well, and I know a small group of people that
might do the same. Nice of you to share it, thank you!

